# WHO IS READY FOR A NE PLAYDATE??



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The time has come to start planning my big NE (NJ) 2010 spring playdate!!!

MAY 1st is the day I have chosen. (May 8th will be the raindate)

For all who have attended before - I hope you can come. 
For all the new members and friends in the Central NJ area - we would love to have you. Last year we had 42 Havanese!!!!! 

This playdate will also be a fundraiser for Havanese Rescue! As we get a little closer to the date, I will post what we need. 

So please - let me know if you can make it!!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Laurie,

Babaloo has been waiting patiently for it. Of course we will be there.

He is going to a playdate in Manhattan(Soho) this Saturday.

Vicki, Robert and Babaloo


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

oooh how fun! 

vicki...are you in bayside? i'm in college point


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

vICKI - I am so glad that you guys are coming. This time Babaloo will be able to RLH with all the pups!! It will be so nice to see.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm going to try to make it this time with someone.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Geri - I really hope you can finally make a playdate - but how do you choose???? YOU DONT!!! 

You bring them all - I want to kiss their sweet faces!!!! Can someone come with you to help you travel with all three????


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Of course we will be there. But you knew that!


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

YAH!!!!! We are so happy, we (meaning myself, my 2 sons, Christopher and Jacob, plus Sunshine, Skippy and Jaime) and this time my husband will be coming and our little foster pup, Pablo. We had such a wonderful time in the Fall, the boys still talk about it, you would not believe the excitement when I told them about May 1st. Also, Christopher will be bringing blankets for HRI, he has finished 4 absolutely beautiful blankets and will make a few more for the playdate. 

Anyway, THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH for hosting another playdate, we can't wait!!!!!! 

Patty 

ps Jacob asked if Oreo and Babaloo will be there?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OF COURSE LINDA!! You know, that I knew you would be here!!! I would so upset if not!! Cannot wait to see my Bella, Freddie and Scudder!!!

Patty - I am so happy to have you Chris, and Christopher, and Jacob come with ALL the pups. We absolutely can put Pablo in an xpen on the lawn, maybe we can put a calmer pup in with him so he is not lonely!! We will do whatever we have to make Pablo comfortable!! tell the boys that Babaloo WILL bee there, and I am sending Oreo an invitation tomorrow so I hope he can come too!!! Tell Christopher that I am SO excited to see his blankets for the pups!! I am so impressed and proud of him!!!!! 
Laurie


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

We will be there. I will put it in my calendar now. The boys can't wait!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm ready for One!!!! move to the other NE Laurie!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It's on my calendar and I told DH already. I have to put in for the day off at work. How do I ask for a raindate? :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats when you call in sick Michelle!!! So glad you are ready - and leave a LOT earlier this time - and I will say a little prayer that you dont hit the kind of traffice like last time!!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

We are in!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yipppeeeee


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe we'll leave Friday night and sleepover, make it a long weekend. Just a little bit about the weather. Farmer's Almanac is predicting nice weather, warm. I know it's early, but we can start praying now.


----------



## dainnj (May 3, 2009)

Hi! :wave:I've only posted once or twice, but I do alot of reading here (I'm very good with the search function, and all my questions have been asked before at one time or another). My hav, Luna, and I would love to come to the playdate. Luna loves other dogs, but most of my friends have big, crazy ones! I'm sure she'd love to have some buddies her size to romp around with.:bounce:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay Damaris!!! So glad to have new members a pups come!! I will PM you my address. Will anyone be coming with you (human or canine)?? 

Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump: 

List of attendeess to date:

Laurie & Gabe ------------Lily, Lexi, Logan 
Linda-------------------Freddie, Scudder & Bella 
Karen & Mom-------------Brady, Dugan & Bacca
Patty, Chris, Christopher,
and Jacob------------Skippy, Sunshine, Jaime & hopefully Pablo
Linda & Nick ---------------Ocho & Bella
Michele & Ralph -------------Kodi & Shelby 
Elizabeth & Mike--------------Mollie & Bailey
Damaris -----------------------Luna
Kristin & Tony------------------Nico & Lito
Alan & Michele ----------------Guapo
Janet & Frank ------------------Bacci & Bella
January & Craig ----------------Raffi & Serena 
Suzy--------------------------Smitty 
Julie---------------------------Piper
Jose,Sue, Nicole & christina--------Oreo - YAHOO YAHOOOOO YAHOO!!!!!!
Jan & Angelo ---------------------Havee
Harn ---------------------------Daisy
Poornima & Ajit --------------------Benji & Lizzie 
Mike & Gabby -----------------------Leo 
Lynn -----------------------------Glory & Benny

NOW... most would think that I am crazy to ask for more attendees with 37 Havanese already coming ... but NOOOOO.....

Please - anyone who can make it, let me know - we would love to have you!!


Maybe:
Patty, Mark ---------------- Buttons
Arlene ----------------------Captn Jack
Stacy & Tom ----------------Jake, Jazzy & Tiana
Susan & John ------------------Lucky
Phyllis ----------------------& any combo of pups 
Brie----------------------------Jasper


----------



## SuzyClaire (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm fairly new to the forum but I would LOVE to go with new little guy, Smitty!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Turbo Mom,

Hi I live in BAy Terrace. We have been walking along the sound at Little Bay Park. The Doggie Park is being renuvated so if there is nobody in the roller rink we have been socilaizing in there.

Babaloo is in training for the NE playdate. 

Hope to meet you there.

Vicki


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Babaloo went to the playdate in Soho last Saturday. He had a great time. He has been running and running and running some more in a roller rink near where we live. The Doggie track is being renovated so the pups have been using this for their socialization. It's really very cute.

This week I was walking after work in Verona Lake Park in Verona New Jersey. What a beautiful park to walk in. I stopped a woman with a dog that could or could not have been a Havanese. I asked what he was and she said she thinks Havanese she had gotten him from a rescue. I should have asked if it was from the Laurie related one. If I see her again I will ask.

Can't wait till the playdate. I have been knitting as I have promised. I have been knitting for our new grand daughter to be.

Vicki


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Always jealous of your playdates, Laurie....I guess 1000 miles is a tad bit too far for a weekend :Cry:

Harley & Seymour are crossing their paws for great weather for you guys ....and lots of RLH's!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Pat - and Harley and Seymor too!!! I do have to agree that 1000 is kinda/sorta too far - but if you are ever out on the East Coast, be sure to look me up  I hope it is nice. 

Vikki - what did the pup look like?? Are you close to Union?? That would be so funny if it was one of my fosters and theycame to the playdate.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh how i would love to come....but i will have to pass this time!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I know I told you already, but we will be there...Guapo can't wait!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Laurie,

Piper had such a great time in the fall, we would love to come again!

Thanks.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump:
Check out the update guest list !!

My REO is coming!!!!!! I cant wait to see him!!!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Laurie,

I am so sorry that we have to change our plans. We received an invitation to a confirmation of an very longtime friend's Granddaughter. We really must attend. However, I will prayer for rain ( I am so selfish) so it will be postponed until the 8th of May when we can come as of now.

Sorry to be missing the "Ta Do"

Vicki


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, we are in "maybe" catagory for now. I may have house guests that weekend. 

I do hope that the weather will be great for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

A quick question just in case I can go, is the area secure enough that I wouldn't have to worry about my vagabonds taking off to parts unknown?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ha ha - yes Geri my backyard is fenced in so your bagavonds cannot go anywhere except the back yard, and on the deck!! Or in the house, as some like to do. LOL I really truly hope that you can make it this time!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We might need name tags :biggrin1:


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm hoping I can make it but I may have to be in Boston on business. Hopefully, I can rearrange the trip. My baby Capt Jack would love to meet all the puppers.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

We are hoping to be there. I hope Angelo can make it this time


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Yah!!!! Oreo is coming, Jacob and Christopher are thrilled! BOOOOO!!!! Babaloo can't come! This is truly the highlight of my boys year! We have started our countdown! I must be selfish and say that we are praying for May 1st because we are going to be out of town on May 8th and the boys will be crushed if we miss the playdate! So here's hoping for sunshine on May 1st!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan, I amglad you can come - and I sure hope that Angelo can make it. I am going to put him down as a yes - being optomistic!! 

I know Patty - I am so excited that Oreo is coming! You can tell the boys that I will be having more playdates if this one doesnt work.


----------



## firefly (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Laurie!!! 
Hope you did not forget about Daisy~ She is super excited about it (last time that she went to a public dog park she was being chased by an aggressive chiuaua  poor her )
I think she will be much happier at your playdate! 
yeay~~~


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Harn!!!!! NO I didnt forget you and Daisy - in fact I recently asked Karen to look for your email so I could email you personally!! I am so glad that you came on and saw this!!

Ok - so I am putting you down as a yes!! Is anyone coming with you, or will it just be you and Daisy?

32 Havs and counting - anyone else???


Laurie


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

I was originally a NO but now I'm very strong MAYBE !! And if I come, I'm bringing Jake, Jazz and Tiana (if she is still with us). Yipppeeee !!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I sure wish your NE stood for Nebraska Laurie, I would be a YES!!!! for sure!

I know you will all have the best time, I wish we could be there.

Beverly


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, we are coming! That is Benji, Lizzie, Ajit and me.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yahoo - great news Poornima and STacy too!! I will put you guys down as a maybe until you know for sure!! 

Beverly - I too wish you and Beth could come! It would be a blast! 
Did I thank you for those wonderful blankets you made for HRI?? They are beautiful & just perfect!!!
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump:
List of attendeess to date:

Laurie & Gabe ------------Lily, Lexi, Logan 
Linda & Dan-------------------Freddie, Scudder & Bella 
Karen & Miriam-------------Brady, Dugan & Bacca & Jessie Cassie
Patty, Chris, Christopher,
and Jacob------------Skippy, Sunshine, Jaime 
Linda & Nick & Nick---------------Ocho & Bella
Michele & Ralph -------------Kodi & Shelby 
Elizabeth & Mike--------------Mollie & Bailey
Damaris -----------------------Luna
Kristin & Tony------------------Nico & Lito
Alan & Michele ----------------Guapo
Janet & Frank ------------------Bacci & Bella
January & Craig ----------------Raffi & Serena 
Julie ---------------------------Piper 
Meredith------------------------ Honey
Jose,Sue, Nicole & Kristi--------Oreo - YAHOO YAHOOOOO YAHOO!!!!!!
Poornima --------------------Benji & Lizzie 
Mike & Gabby -----------------------Leo 
Lynn -----------------------------Glory & Benny
Stacy, Tom---------------------Jake, Jazzy 
Karen Grant ---------------------Ruby 
LInda --------------------------Ernie 
Bonnie & Gary ------------------ Morgan & Vivi
Christi--------------------------Lucy, Suki 
Becci-----------------------------Ravin
Diana, Nicholas & Sophia-----------Jagger & Teddy
Jon & Sylvia---------------------Luna & Dickson
Brie-------------------------- Jasper 
Susan---------------------------Lucky - YAHOO!! for me!
Mary---------------------------Grandmom to Lily, Lexi and Logan


NOW... most would think that I am crazy to ask for more attendees with 53 Havanese already coming ... but NOOOOO.....

Please - anyone who can make it, let me know - we would love to have you!!


Maybe:

Lina --------------------------Kubrick & Hitch
Farah -----------------Jersey, Paisly - PUPPIES 
Arlene ----------------------Captn Jack
Phyllis ----------------------& any combo of pups 

Here is an updated list of all of you who are coming to my playdate!! I hope to hear from you "Maybe" people soon!!!! 

As I had said before, I am happy to do all the cooking for everyone in exchange for a donation to Havanese Rescue in the form of suppies for our pups. 

Our most urgent needsare for Harnesses with Leads, and belly bands. 
The havtohavit store has the Harnesses which work best for us. They are called the Bianchi Airless Harnesses. (or the Puppia type harnesses) 
Although the Bianchi ones are $18 they come with a matching lead. 

So if my guests will be kind enough to donate to our cause, please bring something to our playdate.

Bianchi Airless Harnesses with Leads
Puppia type harnesses with leads
Bely bands for our boy pups
Small toys 
Homemade tie fleece blankets. 
And anything that you use for your pups - that you think a foster pup could need or want.

Thank for all in advance for your generous donations!! 
Few more weeks!!! eace:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Laurie,
We are so excited!! I always like the idea of donations in exchange for your amazing cooking. Somehow it still feels like you have the harder job! Cooking is such a project for me. I already ordered bellybands for the pups!! See you soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I want to bump this up :bump::bump::bump:

So all my guest can see the list of donation items that we will be collecting at the playdate. Please be sure to check out the list, and if you are able and willing - please bring an item or two, or three - or.... for our Rescue Pups. 

Thanks so much! 

WE ARE UP TO 41 HAVANESE!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have some fleece at home, so I'll make some blankets. I still haven't found anyone to take my shift, so I might have to go awol.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Laurie as you know we will be there, our friends will not be coming so it will just be Frank, me, Bacci and Bella Marie. I'm praying the weather is good to us because we cannot make it on the 8th.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Laurie - Trying to figure out if we might be able to make it to one your momentous events! What is the start time for the big day? Is it still May 1? We'd bring Jersey, Paisley, and a few puppies. 8) Visa is due on April 30th, so depending on whats going on in the nursery....

Farah
www.wyndwardhavanese.com


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OH Farah - that would be so fabulous if you could finally make it!! And of course,now that you post that there "might" be some puppies there - well now we are going to get a deluge of people coming!!!  
We start around 11am - and go until we can stand each other no longer 
Of course if last minute you need to stay home for Visa, we certainly understand - babies have to come first!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*OMG!!!*

We are up to 46 Havanese for the playdate!!!! With about 12 or so to still respond!!!

We are going to have a Blast!!!!!!!

Everyone keep saying your prayers for a beautiful day!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Put us down for a maybe  I am just worried abt Peanut who doesn't love long car rides and also can take a while to warm to other people/dogs. Typically when we go to someone else's house, he just sticks to me like glue....

I really would love it and the kids I bet would to so I hope we can make it  Was the city listed? I just wanted to see how far it was from here. Thanks!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Sue-if it helps you decide, Piper also typically sticks to me and takes a while to warm up to other dogs but at Laurie's last playdate it took her about 1/2 hour to RLH all over the backyard with all the other dogs. I was really surprised and she had the best time. I had never seen her act like that before.

We can't wait!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the input Julie - it is so true that they warm up after a bit and join right in!! Sue I will pm you my address and if you guys think you can make it let me know!! I am sure that Peanut would have a blast, along with the kids. 



ps: Julie- hope you are looking at hotels down in Camden!!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Laurie
I am so looking forward to this. If 46 + havs can't bring a little cheer me up nothing will


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Elizabeth, we are going to plop you down right in the middle of the lawn and let them all hug:grouphug: and kiss:kiss: you all day!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine are the same way. Shelby will enter like a hurricane, but then she has to survery everyone to see who's there. Kodi will probably stick to me for a good while. If I hide from sight, they are much better. 

46 Havs! I hope we can tell them all apart. I wouldn't want to go home with someone else's puppy. :evil:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Elizabeth, we are going to plop you down right in the middle of the lawn and let them all hug:grouphug: and kiss:kiss: you all day!!!!


thanks Laurie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, just wanted to let you know that I will really try to make it, but DH will be out of the country that weekend and I'm not sure that I can make the trip with two dogs by myself as Kubrick will usually throw up and Hitch whines the whole time... if I am feeling adventurous, though, I'll try to make it out for it, so put me down as maybe.

If it's on the 8th, though, I can make it then!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is great Lina - I will def. put you down. 
We really need the "activity director" to be there as Kubrick gets them all their needed exercise 

And of course, we we need your photographic expertise!!! 

Hope you guys can come.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Laurie! It's been a long time since I've posted or been on the forum, although I have been recently lurking. Jon and I, along with Luna and Dickson may attend your playdate. We're hoping nothing pops up between now and then. Will confirm next week if we can definitely go. Hope all is well.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I would be so happy if you guys could make it!! It seems like forever since I have seen you and the babies!! And I missed Jon this year at Westminster!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, I can only sit back and wish. I'm getting addicted to playdates. A little to far but I can envy from afar.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Laurie - I'm even canceling going to garden tours with a friend of mine. This came first before my garden tours. Sighhhh!!! My friend just had to pick the same day. I just have to see 40+ Havanese together. Plus Dickson needs to have some fun with his own kind. Luna will probably just mellow out under the tables. But who knows . . .


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just checking into see how many Neezer's will be there! OMG 46 all in one yard!!! Oh I wish I could make the drive. Are you still thinking of coming down for the other NE furfest Laurie?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so glad that Jon & Sylvia are coming with Luna and Dickson. Haven't seen them in a while.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - I think we are at 47 now!! You just let me know what day that you picked and I will let you kow if I think I can make it. I know one of your dates was good, the other, not so good!! So let me know.

I am so thrilled to say that as of today the HRI dogwrangler, and the HRI Nanny for this area will be attending the playdate!!! So those of you coming who are not already involved in HRI you will get to meet some great people who do so much for our breed!!! 

Hope the weather is great for the 1st!!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I DO hope that you guys will all be taking pictures, remembering names, and shooting videos!! What a blast this sounds like. All the rest of us can hope for are pictures. Lots and lots of pictures, please.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OMG We are up to 52 Havs!!!!

This is going to be a blast - I pray the weather is good!!! 
Sylvia - from the sounds of your last post, you guys are coming so I put you on the list!!!

I cannot believe we are up to 52!! 
Sheri - I hope that people will take lots of pics and videos. Sadly for me,with that many dogs and Havs, I will be so busy that I probably wont get as many pics myself. But I am sure there will be lots of people with cameras there!!!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, Laurie!! It's confirmed. We're coming, weather permitting!!! Let's hope for a beautiful day!!! Get ready for Dickson though - he loves to announce himself very loudly.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Woo Hoo - and tell Dickson that I am sure there will be plenty of loud announcements - and welcomes!!! So glad you guys can come.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Weather Report - Extended forecast for May 1 is 60% showers. So, we need everyone on the forum to start doing their "rain, rain, go away" chanting for us. Hopefully the forecast will change by next week.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

NOOOO... Michelle- the Weather Channel only goes thru Friday here, but I am keeping my fingers crossed for sure!!! Remember all that if it rains ALL week, we might have to postpone simply because of the conditiion of the back yard. It is supposed to be sunny and dry on Thursday and Friday so we will see........

Normally I would say that we could move inside but I am not sure that I have room for 50 pups! :redface:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*I have a question.....*

`Do you guys want me to make name tags?? This is getting to be so big that I dont want anyone to feel funny about not knowing people.

What do you all think??


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Great idea Laurie! 

You might want to put the name and their dogs name-I think I probably know more of the dog's names and it would make it easier to tie everything together.

Hoping for great weather for Sat!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie, it is funny you mention nametags. My mom and I were talking about that earlier and I told her I was going to go to the party store and see if could pick up some nametags for you. I figured I would write "I am _________, proud parent of ________________________", and then people could fill in their names and their dogs names. What do you think? Wuld you like me to do that? I would be happy to.


----------



## ThaisMarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Laurief said:


> The time has come to start planning my big NE (NJ) 2010 spring playdate!!!
> 
> MAY 1st is the day I have chosen. (May 8th will be the raindate)
> 
> ...


I hope to have my FIRST Havanese by the end of August! So keep me posted for the future. I live in Ocean County...thanks


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen, I think name tags are a great idea, especially with so many new people. I suggested it awhile back, too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just checked the extended forecast, and they changed it again. Beginning Thurs, mid 70's and sunny - YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Laurie,

Beth would like to be added to the list and bring Henry, I'm not sure what the airlines rules are for pigs...

lane:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HEHE - I would just love to have Henry here!! :flypig: - a flying pig!!!

Karen, thanks, as we discussed I will let you do the tags - arent I being good - finally letting people help  

Yes, THE WEATHER IS EXPECTED TO BE GREAT!!! As long as it clears out by Wed, it should give the yard enought time to dry out wonderfully!!!!



ThaisMarie - congrats on your potential new pup. Keep your eyes out in the fall for my fall playdate post!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Laurie, I've been away from the forum lately and forgot all about your playdate. I'm disappointed more than you know, but we can't make it on saturday ( Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. Have a great time all and I'll really miss seeing all of you and your havs. Havee will for sure miss the running and romping around. Next time for sure!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*The guestlist has been updated*

WE are looking to have 50ish Havs and over 50 people!! Lawn is mowed, gardens are ready, tables are out, majority of food is made - we age good to go.

Two tips - dont bath your dogs before you come!!! We all know that they are beautiful, but you will just end up grooming them again  
AND MOST IMPORTANT 
Wear summer clothes!!!! It is expected to be in the high 80's!!!!! What a switch from last week!

Jan - I am so sorry that you guys cant make it. Gabe was really looking forward to seeing Angelo - and the "rough boys" will miss their RHL companion!!


----------



## HavaDad (May 24, 2008)

Here is a link to the pictures that I had taken at the play date. It's easier than me posting them. If someone would like a larger version just pm me and I can send you the original picture file. Enjoy!! Laurie, thanks for hosting this wonderful get together, the dogs and people all had a great time. See you again soon!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jake-n-jas/sets/72157623970854074/


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie & Gabe, Thanks for hosting such a great day! The weather held up, even if it was a little warm. Great food, wonderful forum friends, and surrounded by gorgeous Havs...what could be better? (sorry Shelby was so crabby today).


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Havadad~ Those were great! :clap2: Some of them had me LOL! ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Some really nice shots Havadad! I particularly liked one of the ones of Benji. Very pretty. 

I am still going through my shots but will probably update later tonight. Not as much playing today by the pups, though, due to the heat! Thanks for hosting again, Laurie!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie and Gabe, thanks for hosting the playdate. As always we enjoyed your gracious hospitality. Benji had a blast. It was wonderful catching up with old friends and meeting new ones. I haven't had chance to go through my pictures yet, but hope to upload them soon. 

Havadad, thanks for sharing the pictures. We enjoyed seeing Benji's pictures.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*Thank you to all my wonderful friends...*

Today was just fabulous!!All the pups were doing fabulous! Our last guests left about 10:30pm and I am alreay sorry that theday is over!! I am sorry to my forum friends, as I never ever had a chance to take pictures, so I pray that others took great ones & will post like Tom did! Thanks Tom. I think I might sleep late tomorrow!!


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm really sorry that I missed everyone. You had a beautiful day. Unfortunately I spent it in the office - got to pay the bills as they say. Can't wait to see all the pictures.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Great photos! I'm glad you had a great playdate.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Laurie and Gabe once again for your generous hospitality and opening your home to everyone! It was great to see everyone!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Once again wish to thank you all for coming to my playdate and making it a perfect day!! What an absolute blast. 

Thanks for all the HRI donations - they will be a great help to us!! 

Sadly I was not able to find two seconds to take pictures, as I would loved to have been able to get lots - I was able to take only 3!!! All of Cassie in her new dress that her foster mommy says - "I forced" her to buy -LOL 
Believe me - it wasnt too hard to get Karen to buy that sweet little thing!!!!

Thanks for posting all your pictures Tom! I look forward to see others!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Laurie,

Babaloo, Robert and I were sorry to have missed the "happening of the Havs". It looked like everybody had a great day. I am keeping our fingers and claws crossed that we don't miss the next one.

Vicki


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sounds like everyone had a fabulous day.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie, thank you so much for such an awesome day! For those of you who are not in the area, I can't even tell you the lengths that Laurie goes to to make her playdates awesome. From the food she prepares to the HRI donations, etc, she goes all out! As always Laurie, it was awesome! Thank you! As for Cassie's dress, my arm is still hurting from you twisting it so hard  Alright, maybe not

Tom, what wonderful pictures! I may need you to email me a few of those. Thanks so much for taking all of those great shots. They are awesome. 

It was so nice to see everyone. This group has truly become an extended family and it is such a great time when we all get together!! Awesome dogs and people, you couldn't ask for a better day!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Once again thanks to Laurie and Gabe, we had a great time at the playdate. Here are a few pictures. It was fun to see Benji and Brady becoming buddies. There were so many cute pups and I am sorry I didn't get a chance to capture all. The shy ones stayed close to their moms and dads, while the outgoing ones played, chased each other or perferred to play with their own siblings and cousins. So many pups and so many enjoyable moments! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623974538438/


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Loving all the pictures this morning! Sounds like everyone had a wonderful time.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Silly me, I forgot to add the pics of Cassie's new dress - she is a looker!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Here are my pictures from the play date! I just LOVE my new lens! It just takes such amazing pictures!!!

I have quite a few, so this will cover a few posts. There are more available on flickr in this set (scroll to the bottom for the pictures from this day). Also, I don't know the name(s) of some of the Havs and people pictured. If you guys could help me fill in the blanks, I can update the posts!

Kodi looking sly









Leo and Dickson









Hitchcock from down under









Not sure... is this Lily?









Kubrick









Linda and Cassie









Linda and Bella









Teddy









Nico









What's next?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Brady and Karen









Chillin (? and ?)









Kubrick, Hitchcock and Benny


















Guapo and Hitchcock


















I love the framing of this picture with Michelle's foot and the action going on in the background! That's Guapo out front.









?









Throw the ball!!! (Benny)









Kristin and Nico


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Last set...

Curious (?)









Piper









Gabby and 









Luna









Meredith and Honey


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful pictures Lina, Poornima and everyone else who has posted them.

Lina - I think that's Dickson running after Leo.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks! Updated with Dickson's name.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What fantastic fun,wish I didn't live so far away,am v jealous!Beautiful clear pics too.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

I adore the photos! It's like a United Colors and Coats and Haircuts of Havanese commercial!


----------



## dainnj (May 3, 2009)

Thank you, Laurie, for an awesome time! It was so much fun meeting everyone and seeing all those gorgeous havs. Luna even got to meet her long lost Uncle Brady! Thanks Karen, for making that connection. Luna was a bit overwhelmed by all the pups, but she loved all the human attention, especially little Leo's mom and dad. I swear she would have gone home with them in a heartbeat.

I'm already looking forward to the next one! Again, Laurie, thanks for all the time, effort and cooking it took to make it happen!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! Such gorgeous pictures of the Havs and people at the play date. Looks like it was a beautiful day and fun time. I'm so happy at such a great turnout for you, Laurie and Gabe. 

I LOVE seeing Havs of all types, tall ones, short, small, curly, silky, frizzy coats, puppies, older Havs, jumping, running and smiling Havs .... paradise!!

Anyone want to share what was on the menu?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh what a wonderful day!!!!! what was the final tail count? I am so glad you all had a perfect day.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - the final count is 51 Havanese!!!!! It was lots of fun! Sadly it was so hot out that the pups didnt do too many RLH's but that meant that we got a lot of sweet lovins from the dogs all day!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Stunnng pics and it looks like a great time was had by all.

Piper has to have the cutest face markings!!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW!! 51! 

Thanks for sharing pictures.. Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a great time. Love all the pictures.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Laurie and Gabe-thank you for such a wonderful day. Piper had a great time and it was really nice to see and meet so many of the wonderful people on the forum.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

A few more..


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

last two!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Holy havanese! 51! That must be some sort of record! LOL

Great pictures everyone! Lina, what is the lens? Your shots were great!

Sorry we missed it. Our girls would have adored it!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks again Laurie for a wonderful day!!!!

here my pictures

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623855158829/


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boo Hoo - for some reason I cannot get into flicker to see your pics Elizabeth. 
Julie - Love your pics - espescially the last one of you with Piper - that is adorable. 

Well It is pouring rain SO hard not that my plants are laying on the ground - how luck we were to have chosed Saturday and had such a wonderful day!!!! 
So I think I need to start planning the next one!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Laurief said:


> Boo Hoo - for some reason I cannot get into flicker to see your pics Elizabeth.


I think they are set to private. I couldn't see them either.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks like you all had sooo much fun- sometime I'd love to come and bring Cocotini!!

Lina, I also wondered which lens you used- I noticed in "properties" that it was a fast 24-70 2.8 lens-did you get the Nikon or one of the others? Great pictures!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Great pictures of a Great Playdate! :clap2:

I've really enjoyed seeing all the pictures that are posted. They are fabulous! Thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

What beautiful pics! You guys beautiful day for it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

For the lens question, I did use a Nikkor 24-70mm f/2.8. It's a GREAT professional lens but really PRICEY. I only bought it because it's for work, otherwise I don't think I would have... though I sure would be missing out on it as it's so wonderful!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Lina, I was afraid you were going to tell me it was the Nikkor lens- You're right, it's too pricey for me and also too heavy on my D60. I've thought about the Tamron or Sigma 2.8 with similar zoom as they are smaller and lighter (not to mention much,much cheaper!!), but can't get excited about them.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jocelyn, it's definitely heavy! It's a huge lens, but that's because it has so much great glass in it that it needs the extra weight. I do think it's worth buying if you make money from your photography. If not, probably not so much. It does produce stunning images, however! And I needed minimal post-processing on them too! I think the least out of any other lens I've ever used.


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Laurie,
We had a great time. Thanks for much for having us. Here are some pictures -- I hope.
January, Serena and Raffy


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks January - I did notice that Lexi and Craig formed a little "bond" on Saturday!!!


----------



## HavaDad (May 24, 2008)

I was looking at them, then for some reason they went to private. Perhaps she is setting up the set permissions while we were trying to access them. Good luck on getting into them.

Great photos and a great time!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am madly in love with Piper. Adorable!!!!

Lina, great pics as usual. Thanks for the one of Kodi.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

ok i'm trying again
http://gallery.me.com/earfax#100483&bgcolor=black&view=grid


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

earfax said:


> ok i'm trying again
> http://gallery.me.com/earfax#100483&bgcolor=black&view=grid


Yay, It worked for me 
Great photo's everyone..I wish that we lived closer so that Todd could get his RLH on


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Thanks January - I did notice that Lexi and Craig formed a little "bond" on Saturday!!!


 Yes, both Craig and I are in love with Lexi. She's a great pooch!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I LOVE Piper! Julie, she is such a pretty girl !


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you Marj, Michelle and Amanda for your compliments to Piper. Of course I think she's beautiful with a beautiful personality to match(I may be a little biased). 

Carolina is an amazing photographer and I've never seen a better picture than the one she took.

Laurie will be watching her for me in a few weeks and she's promised to give her back, right Laurie?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

And you trust Laurie???? :suspicious:

ound:ound:

Elizabeth, great shots!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:eyebrows::eyebrows: Hmm, after sleeping with that precious little thing - she might have to fight to get her back :eyebrows::eyebrows:

I cant wait to see her again!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*After thinking all week...`*

I realized that I owe my guest an apology for two things that I feel very bad about....

#1 - the orzo burned on the bottom of the pan so the Orzo Sausage soup sucked!!!! Hope you all felt comfortable throwing it out!! LOL

#2 - AND MOST IMPORTANT - I apologize for not spending time with each and every one of you and all your pups during the playdate. I tried to greet all - so If i missed you - I am sorry!!! I tried to touch base will all - and if I didnt, I apologize. I tried to say good bye to all - but if I didnt I apologize.

As you all may think - having 60 people and 51 dogs to your house is perfect = IT IS! Except as the hostess I feel I failed a lot !! I hope you all understand!!!! Regardless I had a blast!!

AND - thank you to all who brought donations for HRI = you cannot imagine how much they help your little Havanese in need!!!! You are truly the angels to these babies!!!!

Laurie


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Laurie you're crazy! You were a great hostess and we had a fantastic time. I know how much work that was for you and Gabe and it is so much appreciated. I was really impressed with the effort you made to personally greet everyone and what a beautiful thing it is you do for havanese who need help and letting us all be a little part of that.

I don't have a fenced in yard and Piper is an "only" dog so she rarely gets a chance to run around like that and see so many dogs, so to me it's priceless and I thank you for that.

All that being said, I can't speak to the orzo soup but the ziti was delicious!


----------



## dainnj (May 3, 2009)

Laurie, I agree with Julie - you are crazy! You were the perfect hostess. Thank you for making me feel so comfortable. I was a little nervous since I went in knowing no one, but I had a blast.

I can't speak to the soup, but the pulled pork I had was fantastic!:hail: And I'm Cuban, so I know pork. And I'm still thinking about that coconut cream dessert. I would have had some of everything, it all looked delicious, but I'm trying to fit into last summer's clothes (and not succeeding):frusty:

Julie, Piper is so adorable. I'm surprised no one snuck off with her - I know I was tempted.


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

Laurie, I agree you are crazy! You were great!!!! Bacca and I(as well as Karen and her gang) had a great time! I also can't speak to the soup but the ziti and salad were wonderfull!! Looking foward to seeing you soon!


----------



## rebecca01 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nonsense, Laurie. I was new to the group too and I did not feel neglected at all. That's the beauty of having so many there...no one feels left out.

Can't wait to bring Ravin' to the next playdate! If nothing else, she loved being outside all afternoon (no fences at home).


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, you are a wonderful host, and so is Gabe. You make everyone welcome. To open your house to all of us is so gracious. It's nice to have so many people there. Us "repeaters" can mingle and catch up and you can spend time with the "newbies" introducing them to everyone. I think it was a great gathering and everyone had a terrific time.

The pulled pork was delicious!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laruie, you are crazy! You and Gabe were gracious hosts as always. We had a great time and I enjoyed all the food!


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

Laurie,
I agree with the others that you are crazy. The food and the company were great. That's a lot of people and dogs to play host and hostess to, and you and Gabe made everyone feel welcome and special. Thanks again for giving us the opportunity to be with others of our same ilk!
January (Serena and Raff0


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes, I too think you are crazy Laurie. We all had a wonderful time. It is so wonderful to see so many Hav's in different shapes, sizes, colors and personalities. My boys look forward to these playdates like nothing else, well maybe going to Disney. That says alot when you rank with Disney. They leave looking forward to the next one. You and Gabe do such a fantastic job making everyone feel so welcomed, like it's home. Thank you so much!!!!!!!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry so late, but here are some pictures from the playdate. More coming.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Here are some more!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

And more!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

And then some more!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Last group!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures, Sylvia.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Sylvia - I love to see more pics!!! Have anymore??


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks. And here I am thinking that these are the worst pictures ever (grainy). I also eliminated Luna and Dickson because I thought I was posting too many pictures.  Also, I'm sorry I don't have any names. So many new faces!!! Plus I don't know how to add captions to the pictures!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well dont feel bad, cause after all these years, I dont know how to caption pictures either - LOL

Please post the pics of Luna and Dickson - I WANT TO SEE THEM!!! They were part of the playdate too!! And they are both so beautiful!!!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Are there any play dates scheduled near Windsor Ontario this year?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont want people to be confused about the NOrtheast playdate. This is an old thread for and old playdate - the 2014 playdate is June 14th. 

Laurie


----------

